
Turkish Court Clears Way for Hagia Sophia to Be Used as a Mosque Again - dependenttypes
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/07/10/world/europe/hagia-sophia-mosque-turkey.html
======
dirtnugget
I wish the trend went the other way

